# Permanent French



## Christina983 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi!

My nail tech talked me into permanent french and I really love it so far. Any tips for up keep on these as opposed to regular arcrylics? Do you ever put color over them? Can regular nail polish be applied on top?

Thanks!


----------



## Chikky (Feb 24, 2008)

Is it gel? Like Light Concept nails? If so, sure, you can paint over it. Then when  you take off the polish it should be all shiny and French tipped again! 

Keep up really depends on your nails; how fast they grow, etcetera. Sometimes people's nails 'reject' the gels the first time they get them on, but you seem to be doing well. Fill ins about every two weeks or so, depending on how fast your nails grow is about all else you need!


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 27, 2008)

Subscribing...I'm considering gel nails now.


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Feb 27, 2008)

About half a year ago my nail tech told me about it, I tried it, and now I love them! There just so much easier to take care. I just put on an extra top coat when they start to look dull. And, I have painted over with regular nail polish, but don't do it too often. It's awesome though having the freedom to put color over for a night out and still be able to take the color off the next morning and still have french tips underneath.


----------



## Christina983 (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chikky* 

 
_Is it gel? Like Light Concept nails? If so, sure, you can paint over it. Then when  you take off the polish it should be all shiny and French tipped again! 

Keep up really depends on your nails; how fast they grow, etcetera. Sometimes people's nails 'reject' the gels the first time they get them on, but you seem to be doing well. Fill ins about every two weeks or so, depending on how fast your nails grow is about all else you need!_

 
I dont know what light concept is, but i did have to sit under a special lamp for 3 minutes to seal it in. is that the same thing?


----------



## Chikky (Mar 1, 2008)

Maybe. It does take a light to 'cure'. I think that's just the name for it we have around here, heh. It occurs to me that each state calls it something different. Star Gel, I've heard also. I'm sure it's all the same. 

Enjoy it. It always looks so cute.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Mar 3, 2008)

i got a white tip base acrylic nails and if your talking bout that then thats what i got, i had to put like 3 coats of nailpolish over the white so it dont show


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Mar 3, 2008)

oh sorry what is permanent french tips? does this stay on your nails for a long time or for 2 weeks?


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina983* 

 
_I dont know what light concept is, but i did have to sit under a special lamp for 3 minutes to seal it in. is that the same thing?_

 
Sounds like you got gel/gel top coat. You can paint over them as much as your heart desires in this case. If your tech used a gel top coat, it's totally resistant to remover and acetone and has to be filed off prior to fills/rebalances.


----------



## Chikky (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Sounds like you got gel/gel top coat. You can paint over them as much as your heart desires in this case. If your tech used a gel top coat, it's totally resistant to remover and acetone and has to be filed off prior to fills/rebalances._

 
Exactly. Sorry if I wasn't clear. It is a gel. I'm so used to speaking in the technical!! Light Concept, Star Gel... all those are like that.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 4, 2008)

It's just that _almost every_ line out has a gel line now and most times, clients have no idea what's being used unless it's the well known brands. So, yeah.....layman's terms all the way.


----------



## Christina983 (Mar 6, 2008)

Its been 2 weeks and they are as shiny as the first day i got them! I must say for anyone who loves french all the time - they should consider getting these.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkgirl84* 

 
_oh sorry what is permanent french tips? does this stay on your nails for a long time or for 2 weeks?_

 
I want to know this as well! I love french manicures, so I'm interested! How does this work?


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 7, 2008)

Permanent French is what some salons are calling Pink and White gel nails or (liquid & powder) acrylics with a gel top coat. It's basically what the name implies, a French Manicure that is refilled/rebalanced that way every 2 weeks.


----------



## macedout (May 15, 2008)

i just got them there great! theyre called solar nails here. how much were yours?


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 16, 2008)

These are mine, it's pink glitter powder instead of regular pink powder & I also got this set a little longer than normal & I love them!!! 







(You can see my list for Neo Sc-Fi, lol!)


----------

